
Comparing the Performance Between Native iOS (Swift) and React-Native - htormey
https://medium.com/the-react-native-log/comparing-the-performance-between-native-ios-swift-and-react-native-7b5490d363e2#.i51e2pmei
======
morganwilde
I think the issue of "not understanding each line of code" in Swift is due to
a poor learning experience, and not the language itself. If the person
teaching you doesn't inspire confidence that he knows what each line does, you
should look for a new teacher. JavaScript has a much wonkier syntax and
structure than Swift, especially if we're talking about ES5.

